# ASCE Errata & Supplements



## fern26 (Nov 3, 2020)

Third Printing of ASCE 7-10 is currently used for reference for the exams.

I have the first printing only, unfortunately.  So I know to print the *first Supplement *(17 pages; changes to Chapters 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 21, 23, C7), and the *expanded seismic commentary *(135 pages).

But does anyone know if the following as well?


Second supplement (two pages)

Errata (52 pages, Effectitve March 31, 2013)

Errata for Alaska wind speed map updates (7 pages)


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Nov 4, 2020)

Here's the best resource for what you need: https://www.skghoshassociates.com/blog/do-you-have-the-first-second-or-third-printing-of-asce-7-10-it-matters/

I highly recommend spending the $130 and buying the third printing, however. If you design buildings, it's something you should be using frequently. I tried to also use the first printing, but the differences between the first and third printing were just too much to change by hand in my printing, with the various errata and supplements. With the third printing, you only have to worry about a single supplement. The size of the bound book is just more manageable than printing everything from the pdf. 

You don't need to worry about the second supplement for the exam, since I think it was never formally adopted into ASCE 7-10. It's a good thing to keep in mind when doing actual design in practice though.


----------



## organix (Nov 5, 2020)

I agree with ChiefIlliniwek.  I have a hard copy of the 3rd printing of ASCE 7-10 through work to use, but it isn't mine so I do not write in it.  For the test, I wanted to have notes available in the code so I considered using my first printing pdf and incorporating any errata and supplement 1.  However, there were way too many things to consider in the Supplement so I abandoned that idea soon after reading the supplement.


----------



## fern26 (Nov 5, 2020)

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> With the third printing, you only have to worry about a single supplement.


So this is my main question here - I know there is a supplement added to the third printing...but is that actually used for reference on the SE test??

The NCEES reference list just states "ASCE 7-10 Third Printing" and doesn't mention the supplements.  Whereas for other codes they specify WITH or WITHOUT the supplements/errata/additions (ie. AASHTO _without _interims, IBC 2015 _without _supplements, TMS 402/602 _with _related commentaries, AISI S213 2019 _reaffirmed _2012, etc)


----------



## organix (Nov 5, 2020)

I am pretty sure the supplement is incorporated into the 3rd printing so it doesn't really need to say "with supplement".  I don't remember all that changed, but I remember it was enough that I didn't want to mark it up and make it more confusing.  If I remember correctly, it changed some of the irregularities allowed in certain SDCs and changed omega for a lot of nonstructural components... among other things.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Nov 9, 2020)

@fern26 What organix said is correct. The supplement is automatically incorporated into the 3rd printing, so you actually don't even have to worry about that. The website I posted says that the Supplement 1 applies to 2015 IBC, but not 2012 IBC. Since the exam is based on the 2015 IBC, information in that supplement is fair game. Just looking at what's in that supplement, I'd want to have that all included in my ASCE copy. 

Errata are always automatically incorporated, so it's a good idea to review those if they exist and make changes in your references. NCEES doesn't have to reference the supplement for ASCE since it's already included. Whether you buy a 3rd printing, or add it to your existing printing, you need to have Supplement 1.


----------



## EBAT75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Thank you all for shedding light on this. I was not paying attention to the Third Edition requirement for the exam.

I have the First Printing. I do not see myself using the Third Edition for heavy design if I pass the exam. Updating manually only what I need for the exam, leaving out commentary errata etc would be enough for my purposes.

Errata 1 - Jan 11, 2011

Errata 2 - March 2013

Supplement 1 - March 31, 2013

Question:  Does Supplement I incorporate Errata 1 and 2 also in addition to any other errata discovered between Errata 2 and Supplement 1 ? Or, do I have to base my corrections/updates using each of the three - Errata 1, 2 and Supplement 1?


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Dec 11, 2020)

You need all 3. Good luck with the supplement, it's significant.


----------



## EBAT75 (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you so much for your advice. The supplement is voluminous but I will knaw at it bit by bit. I have time. If you are waiting for any exam results, Good Luck.


----------

